# Pear Root pipes??



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone here smoke a pipe made out of pear root. How do you like them, and do they stand up well. I have no experience with them but I do see them advertised.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds interesting, where do you see them? Can you put up a link?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

From what i have heard its near impossible to build any cake in them thus they tend to burn on the hot side.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

The pear root pipes are usually the ones on ebay that are made in the Ukraine. They generally have a dragon etc carved on them. I also read in a pipe book that pear root was used as well as briar, but obviously briar is the better choice.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, I saw these too. They have a lot of different styles and the price is cheap. I may get one just to test it out. I have heard bad things about the Chinese pipes, but nothing about the quality (other than the above) of the Ukraine pipes. I can't post a link but there is a Ebay shop called "Fine Ukraine". They have some briar too.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't remember where I read it but they advised to stay away from the chinese models as well as they were not that good.


----------



## Soundman (Jul 28, 2010)

I too have been wondering about these. They look very nice, and priced well. I hope someone can give us the scoop.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Why waste your money finding out? If it was any good, reputable companies would've been using it all along. 

Nothing smokes as well as a Missouri Meerschaum cob for the dollar, and nothing looks as handsome and smokes as well as briar or meerschaum for quality.


----------

